# How to best code Decreased Range of Motion of the Knee (Post Op TKR)



## CovanMedicalBill (Sep 6, 2011)

How to best code Decreased Range of Motion of the Knee (Post Op TKR) & Decreased Strength? 
Thanks!


----------



## Kimberly Smith (Sep 14, 2011)

719.86, Other specified disorders of joint


----------



## Laxwido (Sep 21, 2011)

I think you would need more than just a 719.86, to identify that the joint is artificial.

719.56, Stiffness of joint, Knee
V54.81 Aftercare following Joint replacement
V43.65 Knee joint replacement status

thoughts?


----------



## diannalcamp (Sep 21, 2011)

I like your attention to detail, however, I don't believe  code V54.81 Aftercare following Joint replacement is required and a bit misleading. I would code :

719.56, Stiffness of joint, Knee
V43.65 Knee joint replacement status


----------



## Laxwido (Sep 22, 2011)

Hm.  I have written in next to V43.6x "Code first V54.81", that came from an AAPC National conference.  I do see your point, though.  I think I will ask again at Vegas 2012, I certainly could have misheard or misunderstood.
Thanks!!


----------

